# all user interface circuitry is referenced to earth ground



## Exlibris

Estimados foristas: Podrían ayudarme con la traducción siguiente por favor?
 
 
The result is that all user interface circuitry is referenced to earth ground 
 
Mi interpretación:
 
El resultado es que todo el circuito de interface del usuario es referido a tierra ...
 
Gracias,
Exlibris


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

Un comentario:

En la industria, *circuitry *(conjunto de circuitos) es empleado como "*circuiter'ia*".

Saludos.


----------



## Exlibris

Muchas gracias Novato
 
Estimados foristas: Podrían ayudarme con la traducción siguiente por favor?

Entínces la traducción de:
The result is that all user interface circuitry is referenced to *earth ground *

Sería lo siguiente. ¿Esto para ti hace sentido?

El resultado es que toda la circuitería de interfase del usuario es referido a tierra ...
Gracias de nuevo.
Exlibris


----------



## malidiera

yo diría "está referida" en vez de "es".


----------



## Exlibris

Malidiera:
Muchas gracias por tu corrección. Te lo agradezco y voy a tomarla en cuenta.

Exlibris


----------



## Vinni

Hay algunos sistemas que utilizan como referencia la tierra real ("earth ground" o "chasis ground"). Esta referencia es sólamente para la señal que transmite o representa información, usualmente pero no necesariamente "telemetría", y no para el voltage que energiza al componente. Cuando el componente, usualmente un censor, detecta algún cmbio en la normalidad o un "acontecimiento" genera una carga eléctrica diferente a la que genera normalmente y sin acontecimiento. Esta carga, voltage también, toma como base la diferencia potencial de la tierra real y en base en esto genera la señal que representa un acontecimiento (o la falta de este).

Cuando en lugar de censor se está trantando de operar algún actuador, el voltage en la señal le indica al actuador en que posición tiene que operar, cuanto tiene que abrirse o cerrarse, subir o bajar, etc. Un cambio en el voltage de la señal le indica al actuador que tiene que operar en una posición diferente. El rango de voltage es diferente para diversos componente y puede variar desde milivoltios hasta 24 voltios (generalmente DC). En este caso se toma como referencia la diferencia potencial de la tierra real como si fuera 0(cero) voltios, cuando en realidad no lo es y, es más, la diferencia potencial de la tierra real puede cambiar dependiendo la situación y ubicación, pero para efectos de generar esta señal la diferencia potencial de la tierra real siempre se tomará como 0 voltios.

Espero te sirva y disculpa los enredos.


----------



## Exlibris

Vinni:
Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Es mejor entender lo que uno está haciendo y ahora entiendo. Gracias! Además voy a traducir  "earth ground" como "tierra real".

Hasta pronto,
Exlibris


----------



## malidiera

hola otra vez Exlibris!

Efectivamente, como dice Vinni, el voltaje de la tierra no es de cero, sino que nosotros referenciamos todos los voltajes a él, considerándolo CERO para simplificar las cosas (ecuaciones, etc). Precisamente eso significa referenciar, tomar un punto determinado como cero y medir a partir de ahí, tal y como hacemos por ejemplo con la temperatura (nuestro 0ºC es en realidad 273,15 K - tomamos el valor ahí porque resulta cómodo para medir las temperaturas del día a día). Además, la mayoría de aparatos eléctricos están conectados eléctricamente a tierra por seguridad, para que no nos den una descarga, y precisamente se toma ese valor como referencia, porque esto es general, en todo el mundo. 
Con esto quiero decir que, al menos en español de España - y en concreto en el de mi universidad, pues estudio ingeniería industrial - se dice que un circuito está referido a tierra. No da lugar a ningún equívoco y todo el mundo lo entiende a la primera, pues es de uso muy común, aunque es posible que en Mexico lo expresen de otra manera, pues hay más términos técnicos que varían un poco. Por tanto, dependiendo de donde vayas a usar el término quizá sea más adecuada una opción u otra.

Un saludo


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

De acuerdo con la correctísima interpretación de Vinnis y con el matiz de Malidiera (yo, si leo "referenciados a tierra" sin más, lo interpreto como "referenciados a tierra real").

Sólo una pequeña aportación a la traducción de la frase. En este caso, la traducción correcta de *interface* es *interfaz*:

Interfaz = conexión entre dos sistemas; medios de un sistema para interactuar con el usuario.

Interfase = superficie de separación entre dos fluidos.

User interface = interfaz de usuario.


----------



## malidiera

Madre mía, qué razón tienes pacosancas! Venga a mirar la referencia y se nos había pasado eso completamente por alto!  uuups! :S


----------



## Exlibris

Hola foristas: Muchas gracias por todas sus aportaciones tan valiosas. Estoy aprendiendo de ustedes!

Ojala pueda corresponderles con ayuda algún día.
Exlibris


----------

